# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Unakıtan: "Kriz Başbakan'a teğet geçti"

## bozok

*Unakıtan'dan tartışılacak sözler*

*Krizin Ankara'ya uğramadığını söyleyen Maliye eski Bakanı AKP'li Kemal Unakıtan: ''Kriz Başbakan'a teğet geçti.''*

*27.06.2009 / MİLLİYET*




Krizin Ankara’ya uğramadığını söyleyen ve *“İstanbul’da işler çok kötü. İşadamı kapısına haciz memuru getirmemeyi başarı görüyor”* diyen eski Maliye Bakanı Unakıtan, Başbakan’ın* ‘teğet geçti’* sözü anımsatılınca, *“Başbakan kendisinden bahsetmiş olabilir”* dedi. 

Siyasi arenanın en renkli simalarından biri olan ve Maliye Bakanlığı yaptığı dönemlerdeki sözleri hafızalara kazınan AK Parti Eskişehir Milletvekili Kemal Unakıtan, krizin Ankara’ya uğramadığını ifade ederken, *“Ama İstanbul öyle değil, çok etkilendi”* dedi. 

Maliye Hesap Uzmanları Vakfı’ndan aralarında İstanbul Yeminli Mali Müşavirler Odası Başkanı Sezai Onaral, Eski Gümrük Müsteşarı Nevzat Saygılıoğlu gibi isimlerin bulunduğu küçük bir grupla üırağan Oteli’nde önceki gece yemekte buluşan Kemal Unakıtan yine renkli açıklamalarda bulundu. Unakıtan, artık halktan biri olduğunu belirterek, *“Bir şey söylersem bana uymuyor, bir şey söylesem başkalarına uymaz, yanlış anlaşılır, bu nedenle bu konuda konuşmak, bir değerlendirme yapmak istemiyorum”* derken, en ilginç açıklamasını Ankara üzerine yaptı. 


*BAşBAKAN’A TEğET GEüMİş OLABİLİR* 

Unakıtan, kendinden de örnek vererek, *“şimdi ben maaş alan bir adamım, milletvekiliyim. Maaş aldığım için beni para olarak kriz etkilemedi. Aynı parayı alıyorum, hatta fiyatlar düştüğü için alım gücüm de arttı. Yani sabit gelirlilerin, daha doğrusu devlet memurlarının bundan fazla etkilendiğini düşünmüyorum. Yani Ankara çok etkilenmedi. Zaten krizlerde Ankara çok etkilenmez. Herkes maaşını zamanında küt alıyor. Ama İstanbul öyle değil, çok etkilendi. Bugün birisi* ‘Ben iş adamıyım, çok şükür şimdiye kadar haciz memurunu kapıya getirtmedim’ *dedi. Bu en büyük başarı olarak görünüyor. Zor, zor bir iş”* dedi. 

Gazetecilerin, *“Başbakan teğet geçti demişti”* sözleri üzerine de Unakıtan, *“Başbakan kendisini anlatmış olabilir. Ama İstanbul öyle değil”* yanıtını verdi. 


*YAVAş üIKIş* 

Krizlerin dünya ekonomi tarihinde olağanüstü dönemler olduğunu dile getiren Unakıtan, gelişmiş ülkelerin ABD ve Avrupa başta olmak üzere krizden çıkabilmek için çok çaba sarf ettiğini belirterek* “Hep birlikte hareket edebiliyorlar. Bu fevkalade avantajlı bir durum. Ve bu krizden de çıkılacak, zaten krizin de artık sonu gelmiş bir vaziyette. Yalnız bu çıkış hızlı bir çıkış olmayacak, yavaş yavaş olacak. U mu, geniş tabanlı, V mi olacağını zaman içinde göreceğiz. Ama şunu söylemeliyim ki dünya ekonomik sistemi değişecek. Bu kriz farklı olduğu için ve Batı dünyası uzun zamandır böyle büyük bir kriz görmediği için maalesef bocaladı. Bu yüzden* 
*de kriz biraz uzadı. Halbuki bu kriz çok büyük paralar harcayarak değil güveni sağlayarak daha çabuk halledilebilirdi”* diye konuştu. 


*TüRKİYE AğIR ETKİLENDİ* 

*“Bu krizden Türkiye’de ağır şekilde etkilendi ve etkilenmeye devam ediyor”* Unakıtan *“Böylesi bir şok bekliyor muydunuz?”* sorusunu şöyle yanıtladı: *“Yani bu şok deprem gibi nasıl dalga boyu yüksek olanlar varsa alçak olanlar da var. Dünyada şoklar devamlı olacaktır, ama küçük ama büyük olacaktır. Onun için ülke ekonomilerinin devamlı hazırlıklı olmaları lazım. Bu hazırlık yapısal reformlardan geçiyor. Bunları ne kadar kuvvetli yapabilirseniz ve sürekli hale getirirseniz ülkeyi o kadar dış şoklara ve iç şoklara dayanıklı hale getiriyorsunuz.”* 

..

----------

